# Carseat that turns into stroller?



## TwilightJoy (May 4, 2007)

Hi ladies!

I'm pregnant with #1 and researching carseats. So overwhelmed with all the choices out there.







So I was hoping you could help.

I'd really like mid-priced carseat that can be detached from the base and then clipped into a mid-priced stroller. I know such a thing exists, but I'm sooo confused when trying to decide which ones I want. Please help!

Is this a good carseat? http://www.amazon.com/Britax-B-Safe-Infant-Seat-Black/dp/B0050386O4/

Will it clip into this stroller? http://www.amazon.com/Britax-USA-U341782-B-Agile-Stroller/dp/B0050GD2AO/
I thought so, but when you look through all of the pictures, none of them have the carseat on it. So how does it work?

And then this is what I get if I want an extra base for DH's car? http://www.amazon.com/Britax-B-Safe-Infant-Seat-Extra/dp/B0050GD2AY/

Is there anything else I need?

Thanks for the help, ladies!


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, that will work. You do have to buy an adapter to fit on the stroller, though. Here's more info on the stroller:

http://www.britaxusa.com/strollers/b-agile

You're not necessarily stuck with just the Britax infant seat to go with your Britax stroller, either. It works with other infant seats, too. How far along are you?

The Britax infant seat is fine. There are others seats that are great too. If you can, it's good to go to BRU or somewhere and play with a few before you decide.

My two favorite infant seats are the Chicco Keyfit 30 and the Onboard Air 35. The Keyfit will work with that stroller; I don't know whether the Onboard will or not.


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Actually, maybe you only need to buy an adapter separately if you get a car seat of a different brand. I'm not quite clear on that.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

What you might want to look into is a travel system. You can buy car seats and strollers seperately that work together, or you can buy waht is a "travel system" and get them bundled. Works well if you want the same brand car seat and stroller. You also can get whatever infant seat and then a frame it snaps on, then you can get a full blown stroller when baby outgrows the infant seat.

That being said, a good carrier is going to ge miles more use than any stroller, IMO. None of mine liked the car seat at that age, so it was very rare I would actually use it on the stroller like that. Usually only if they were asleep in the car and I didnt' want to wake them. But as soon as they woke up they wanted out. It is also not good for baby to be in the car seat for long periods. If you really want to push baby around in a stroller a lot, one that lays flat is a better option.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

I used just a simple stroller "frame" for my infant seat. Like the pp said, I tried not to use it too much, wore the baby and just used this for travel and/or when I needed a break when the baby was sleeping. Mine hated being flat and wouldn't sleep that way in a stroller. Later they didn't sit well in strollers either. They either wanted to walk or be worn.

A lot of my friends who got "travel systems" regretted it because usually the stroller and/or car seat wasn't ideal. Better to get the stroller you really want and the best car seat, then put the frame on your wish list.

I hate to see parents carrying babies around in those car seats. Often they're crying or whatever. We were in a restaurant a few weeks ago, watching parents stuffing crying twins into their seats and making a big production of it. So not necessary!

A lot of babywearers like myself found the infant bucket a bit of a waste. We did better just using a convertible from birth and wearing the sleeping baby. It depends on your lifestyle. I was in and out of the car a lot so the seat stayed in the car a lot. When we needed a stroller, it was to the park or wherever so we could trot out the big machine for that.

If I were having a baby today, I'd get a Combi Coccoro which has it's own stroller frame. So it's the same idea as a travel system but the seat goes up to 40lbs. It's an excellent travel seat, if you go places. Installs well in airplanes. That, and a good baby carrier and you're set to go!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Travel systems or car seat carriers are convenient but it is worth investigating the risks as well. Canada is preparing to ban them.

Car seats are designed to keep babies secured in a car. They aren't designed to be safe carrying devices outside of the car. There is a lot of concern that parents are overusing them (in and out of car, as stroller device, lugging baby everywhere, as swing with insert, for napping or sleeping inside the house) and that they are not safe for those purposes. A carseat restricts airflow and should be used inside a car only.

A better option is a carseat used in a car or for temporary transportation and using other devices (sling, stroller, swing) to hold baby outside of the car.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Re: the bolded. This is the first I've heard of this. Any source?

Infant seats are safe. They do offer convenience to parents who need it and it is completely possible to take advantage of that convenience (for example, being able to strap a young baby in, indoors when it's bitterly cold outside) without misusing the seat.

I recall with one of my children, I baby wore her into a store, needed to make an emergency ladies' room trip and oops...no where to put the baby. I ended up laying my newborn down inside the diaper bag! LOL. An infant carrier would have been helpful.

As long as the parent is aware of the potential dangers of misusing the 'travel system', there's no harm in owning one 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JudiAU*
> 
> Travel systems or car seat carriers are convenient but it is worth investigating the risks as well. *Canada is preparing to ban them.*
> 
> ...


----------

